
One Hour, One Life, One Mess - coppolaemilio
https://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/ay0w64/one_hour_one_life_one_mess/
======
Dayshine
[https://github.com/jasonrohrer/OneLife/blob/master/no_copyri...](https://github.com/jasonrohrer/OneLife/blob/master/no_copyright.txt)

>This work is not copyrighted. I place it into the public domain.

>Do whatever you want with it, absolutely no restrictions, and no permission
>necessary.

>Jason Rohrer >Davis, California >March 2018

I would expect "absolutely no restrictions" to mean what it says.

An interesting question would be whether Jason is defaming the developers,
claiming they have made an "unauthorized adaptation" and committed fraud?

~~~
sabizmil
He seems to have a perspective that his 'legacy' is under attack and that the
derivatives of his work are ruining his reputation. To me it comes across as
very naive to think that you can control your 'legacy' by making demands to
people who use work that was placed in the public domain.

The mobile devs were fully willing to make the changes he wanted (even going
as far as to offer him money, which he refused), but when the changes didn't
actually make a difference and a mistake was made (their release in China was
missing the changes and he was still being asked by fans about the mobile
port) he doubled-down on the claims of fraud and eventually submitted take-
down requests through Apple and Google.

I don't think there is a path towards his satisfaction until he understands
the implications of placing work in the public domain.

~~~
Dayshine
Following this rabbit-hole a little further:
[https://github.com/jasonrohrer/OneLife/issues/16#issuecommen...](https://github.com/jasonrohrer/OneLife/issues/16#issuecomment-373787426)

>Everyone out there in the world is a free person and can do whatever they
want. I cannot stop them, even if I wanted to, and with this notice, I have
promised not to even TRY to stop them.

A year ago he seemed perfectly aware that he was giving away his control over
his legacy. I wonder what changed since then...

~~~
iron0013
In the author's own words " This is the first time that an adaptation of my
work has become commercially successful, and possibly more successful than the
original (#1 paid app in Japan a few months ago, for example). Now suddenly,
the details matter." That's a pretty damn cynical thing for him to say! "Do
whatever you want with it, unless you start making money in which case I want
it!"

